# Siemens kündigt STEP7 ab und setzt künftig auf CoDeSys



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 April 2010)

Hallo,

ursprünglich sollte es erst zur Hannover Messe 2010 
verkündet werden, aber durch gezielte Indiskretionen
gelangte die Nachricht schon heute an die Öffentlich-
keit: Siemens setzt künftig auf CoDeSys. Hier *alles* lesen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 April 2010)

Und vierlagig zieht in den Nürnberger Raum um und wird bei einem großen deutschen Unternehmen Chefentwickler.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 April 2010)

*SPS-Forum wird geschlossen*

Da hier in diesem Forum immer über Siemens hergezogen wird, hat Siemens
jetzt gegenmaßnahmen beschlossen. Markus unser Admin hat ein 
Schreiben von der Siemens Rechtabteilung bekommen. In diesen steht
das, er habe das Forum sofort zu schließen oder nur noch die Menüs
CoDeSys freizuschalten. Ihn wurde eine hohe Geldstrafe im sechs-
stelligen Bereich angedroht. Hier das Mahnschreiben....


----------



## Markus (1 April 2010)

http://www.email-porto.de/porto.html


----------



## pvbrowser (1 April 2010)

Wie ich gehört habe, will Siemens die Firmware der S7 unter GPL stellen.


----------



## Cerberus (1 April 2010)

*Internet muss abgeschaltet werden*

Vor wenigen Minuten wurde bekannt gegeben, dass das Internet abgeschaltet werden muss.


----------



## Cerberus (1 April 2010)

*"Bild" erobert Russland*

In Zukunft gibt es Deutschlands erfolgreichstes Boulevard-Blatt auch auf kyrillisch.


----------



## Cerberus (1 April 2010)

*Endlich große Kaffeebecher*

Starbucks führt seit neuestem in den USA und Canada neue Bechergrößen ein.


----------



## Approx (1 April 2010)

Zahl der Arbeitslosen trotz Krise gesunken?

Gruß Approx


----------



## doublecee (1 April 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-Yk5sm1ZZI

Ribery spielt bei der WM für Deutschland


----------



## jonny_b (1 April 2010)

Wer heute noch ein Danke an Reinhardo schickt,
bekommt noch eine Software-Collection (OPC, usw,..)

MfG
Jonny


----------

